# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Korcula [Αρήτη]

## Apostolos

Το νέο Ελληνικό πλοίο κοντοξάδελφο του Ποσειδών Ελλάς αυτήν την στιγμή κάνει δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι στο Σαρωνικό!
Για φώτο απο την κατασκευή ώς και λίγες μέρες πρίν στο:
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1352941.html

----------


## vassilisman

Wste ayto einai to onoma toy !  TO evlepa kati xronakia pigainwntas gia salamina na ftixnetai .... kai na ftiaxnetai ....   Kalotaksido !

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απο τις Φωτογραφιες πανω στη Κλινη βλεπω μια ομορφη γαστρα και γενικοτερα ενα Αρμονικο, Ομορφο σκαφος.
Μακαρι να γνωριζα το λογο υπαρξης αυτων των ανοιγματων 
στο Hull.

----------


## fcuk

Φιλε Αποστολε
ωραιες οι φωτο που εχεις βαλει απο το ΑΡΗΤΗ

ενα μικρο σχολιο μονο ως προς το ''κοντοξάδελφο του Ποσειδών Ελλάς'',
κοιταξα τις φωτο αρκετα ωστε να να βρω καποιες ομοιοτητες αλλα δεν βλεπω καμμια.

Καποιες ομοιοτητες υπαρχουν στα αλμπουρα οπου θυμιζουν ''ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 2''...η' ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣ οπως θελει ο καθενας :Very Happy: 

Επισης και οι τζιμινιερες και συγκεκριμενα τα ''καπελα'' θυμιζουν λιγο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

Τελος και η πρυμη αμα δεν βλεπεις το deck απο πανω,παλι φερνει λιγο στην πρυμη απο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 2.

Δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις?η' καποιος αλλος απο το φορουμ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Παρατηρητικοτητα ανεπτυγμενη = Ευστοχα σχολια
*PERDIKARIS MARINE ENGINEER* θυμιζει.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ και διαφωνώ αφού μου θυμίζει και τον Ποσειδώνα και τον Αρτέμη

----------


## Apostolos

Και σήμερα δοκιμαστικό!

----------


## Apostolos

Για πρώτη φορά σήμερα το απόγευμα έπεσε σε πραγματικό ντόκο. Στο Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας το ολοκαίνουργιο σκαρί για τις τελευταίες πινελιές. Με γκαραζ νέτο, με ραμπες και κάτω γκαραζάκι για ΙΧ

ARITI.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία σημερινή φώτο του πλοίου, με την επιβλητική πρύμη του, το μεγάλο πρύμα -πλώρα γκαράζ, και την κάπως πρωτότυπη (!!!) πρύμα άγκυρα (στη δεξιά πλευρά της πρύμης).

ARHTH.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Eτσι οπως φαινεται η πρυμη απο πισω
φανταζομαι τα πλαινα ανοιγματα του
hull να χρησιμευουν ως Φυσικος Φωτισμος
την ημερα και μονο ως Φυσικος Εξαερισμος τη 
νυχτα, με αρκετη δοση 
ιωδιου.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μεγάλα οφέλη από αυτά τα ανοίγματα.
1ον από πλευράς φωτισμού, πολύ λιγότερα φώτα αναμένα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας
2ον από πλευράς εξαερισμού, δεν απαιτούνται εγκαταστάσεις εξαερισμού (μεγάλο κόστος εγκατάστασης αλλά και λειτουργίας)

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σε αντιδιαστολη με τα αριθμημενα ωφελη που εχεις ερμηνευσει

*1)*Επιπλεον Συντηρηση στο Εσωτερικο του σκαφους.
  (_Εχει και πολυ δυσκολα σημεια_)
*2)*Τα οχηματα που μεταφερονται "σκονιζονται" ακομα κ' με μπονατσα,λογω του χαμηλου υψους του επιπεδου του Γκαραζ.
*3)*Μειωμενη εφεδρικη πλευστοτητα.
Κατα τη διαρκεια του βραδινου πλου αυτο που εσυ δηλωνεις ωφελος
δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σκεφτούμε ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο το πλοίο θα μπορεί να λειτουργεί με λιγότερο πλήρωμα! Πιθανόν να είναι έχουν σκεφθεί μελοντικό extension για να γίνει πλήρως κλειστού τύπου!

----------


## rom

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ΕΧΕΤΕ  ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ  ΓΙΑ ΤΗ  ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ  ΑΥΤΟΥ  ΤΟΥ  ΠΛΟΙΟΥ? ΠΟΥ  ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ  ΠΟΤΕ?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Προφανώς για να επιτρέψουν στο βαπορι ανοιγματα τόσο κοντά στο κύριο κατάστρωμα, θα έχει "χαρτιά" για δρομολόγια σε πολύ περιορισμένες θάλασσες. Οι κανονισμοί που θα υπακούει θα είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτούς για ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοικτού τύπου.Για το λόγο αυτό δε νομίζω να υφίσταται και θέμα εφδρικής πλευστότητας.

Το όφελος το λέω για ημερήσιο και όχι για νυχτερινό ταξίδι. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο ύπάρχει "φωτισμός ημέρας" και "φωτισμός νύχτας".

Θέμα συντήρησης δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται. Απλά θα χρειαζεται πιο συχνό πλύσιμο (αν όχι καθημερινό).

Θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου Aegean Islands με το σκόνισμα που θα τρώνε τα οχήματα. Στο Θεολόγο 6 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας τα αυτοκίνητα γεμίζουν αλάτι, φαντάσου σε αυτό τι θα γίνεται.

Αλλά μπορεί να είναι τρόπος για να μειωθεί το πλήρωμα.

----------


## viramola

> Προφανώς για να επιτρέψουν στο βαπορι ανοιγματα τόσο κοντά στο κύριο κατάστρωμα, θα έχει "χαρτιά" για δρομολόγια σε πολύ περιορισμένες θάλασσες. Οι κανονισμοί που θα υπακούει θα είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτούς για ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοικτού τύπου.Για το λόγο αυτό δε νομίζω να υφίσταται και θέμα εφδρικής πλευστότητας.
> 
> Το όφελος το λέω για ημερήσιο και όχι για νυχτερινό ταξίδι. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο ύπάρχει "φωτισμός ημέρας" και "φωτισμός νύχτας".
> 
> Θέμα συντήρησης δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται. Απλά θα χρειαζεται πιο συχνό πλύσιμο (αν όχι καθημερινό).
> 
> Θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου Aegean Islands με το σκόνισμα που θα τρώνε τα οχήματα. Στο Θεολόγο 6 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας τα αυτοκίνητα γεμίζουν αλάτι, φαντάσου σε αυτό τι θα γίνεται.
> 
> Αλλά μπορεί να είναι τρόπος για να μειωθεί το πλήρωμα.


Γιωργο,Γιωργακι ΝΤ.
ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΗΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ?
Τι σχεση εχει η Συνθεση μετα ανοιγματα?

----------


## fcuk

φιλε GIORGO D
Μετα απο καιρο θα συμφωνησω με τον molaola.

Υπαρχει καποια σχεση με την συνθεση?

Επισης σε ποιο πανω μυνημα αναφερεις
''από πλευράς φωτισμού, πολύ λιγότερα φώτα αναμένα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας''

παιζει ρολο αν εχει λιγοτερα φωτα αναμενα?

Δεν νομιζω ουτε μεγαλες φθορες υπαρχουν σε λαμπες ουτε προβλημα με τον λογαριασμο θα εχουν :Wink: 

Επισης δεν ξερω με σιγουρια αλλα μπορειτε να βοηθησετε....

Τα ανοιγματα μηπως παιζουν ρολο με τι καιρο θα το αφηνουν να ταξιδευει?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Επιμένω για τα πλεονεκτήματα γιατί για κάποιο λόγο το έκαναν. Τα ανοίγματα έχουν κάποιο σκοπό, είτε τεχνικό, είτε οικονομικό, είτε από πλευράς κανονισμών.

Αποκλείεται να ξύπνησαν ενα πρωινό και να είπαν...."Ας του κάνουμε τα ανοίγματα, μπορεί να έχει μειωνεκτήματα αλλά δε μας ενδιαφέρει..."

Όσο για τα φώτα, fcuk εχεις δίκιο, αλλά για μπες εσυ στη σκεψη των εφοπλιστών... Εχω ακούσει διάφορα παράδοξα "για να γλυτώσουν έξοδα".

ΥΓ: Κατά βάθος είμαι χαρούμενος γιατί κατάφερα κάτι σχεδόν αδύνατο.... να συμφωνησει ο fcuk με τον viramola!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να συμπληρώσω παραπάνω (επεδή δεν μπορώ να κάνω επεξεργασία) οτι ναι μεν δεν παίρνουν λογαριασμό, αλλά περισσότερα φώτα αναμένα σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος (μηδαμινή σε σχεση με την συνολική του πλοίου), άρα περισσότερα πετρέλαια.

Ως πιο πιθανή αιτία ύπαρξης των ανοιγμάτων αυτών, θεωρώ την αποφυγή εγκατάστασης συστήματος εξαερισμού, κάτι που ίσως να τους οδήγησε ακόμα και στην τοποθέτηση ενός λιγότερου ηλεκτροπαραγωγικού ζεύγους.

----------


## fcuk

φιλε giorgo d

Δεν νομιζω οτι καποια φωτα παραπανω και ενα συστημα εξαερισμου να παιζει ρολο στην τοποθετηση μιας γεννητριας επιπλεον.

οπως επισης δεν κανουμε λογο για παραπανω καταναλωση πετρελαιου.

Η γεννητρια δουλευει και βγαζει καποια συγκεκριμενη ταση και με καποια συγκεκριμενη καταναλωση πετρελαιου.

σε αυτο μπορει να μας δωσει και πιο καλη απαντηση ενας μηχανικος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> φιλε giorgo d
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι καποια φωτα παραπανω και ενα συστημα εξαερισμου να παιζει ρολο στην τοποθετηση μιας γεννητριας επιπλεον.
> 
> οπως επισης δεν κανουμε λογο για παραπανω καταναλωση πετρελαιου.
> 
> Η γεννητρια δουλευει και βγαζει καποια συγκεκριμενη ταση και με καποια συγκεκριμενη καταναλωση πετρελαιου.
> 
> σε αυτο μπορει να μας δωσει και πιο καλη απαντηση ενας μηχανικος.


Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός επειδή έχω αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα θα δώσω μια γνώμη ΄και ας διορθώσει ή συμπληρώσει όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα:
Μια γεννήτρια ανάλογα με την ισχύ της δίνει ρεύμα σε ορισμένη τάση με ορισμένη ένταση για αυτό και η ισχύς των γεννητριών δίνεται σε VA  (συνήθως KVA) Volt * Ampere (V*A =  m^2*kg*s^-3*A^-1*A=m^2*kg*s^-3=W δηλαδή είναι το ίδιο με το Watt). Όσο περισσότερες οι καταναλώσεις (φώτα, κινητήρες κ.λπ.) τόσο μεγαλύτερη ένταση χρειάζεται (για αυτό και στο σπίτι μας αν βάλουμε πολλές συσκευές σε ένα κύκλωμα περνά μεγάλη ένταση ρεύματος και πέφτει η ασφάλεια). Όσο μεγαλύτερη η ισχύς τόσο μεγαλύτεςρη η κατανάλωση πετρελαίου αφού χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερος κινητήρας.
Επίσης όσο περισσότερες καταναλώσεις τόσο μεγαλύτερη η άεργος ισχύς. Άεργος ισχύς είναι η ισχύς που χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο (πχ η ένταση που χρειάζεται για να τις αντιστάσεις των καλωδίων) και ορισμένοι καταναλωτές για να λειτουργήσουν για παράδειγμα οι λάμπες φθορίου καταναλώνουν ισχύ για να φορτίσουν τα πηνία (το σταρτεράκι) όπως και ορισμένοι κινητήρες όπως αυτοί των εξαερισμών και των κυλιόμενων σκαλών που χρειάζονται ορισμένη ισχύ και από εκέι και πάνω λειτουργούν. Οπότε όσο περισσότερες καταναλώσεις (φώτα, κινητήρες) τόσο μεγαλύτερες ή περισσότερες γεννήτριες απαιτούνται οπότε και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση πετρελαίου. Αν οικονομοτεχνικά γίνεται σημαντική οικονομία με λιγότερα φώτα ή εξαερισμούς  ας το απαντήσει κάποιος ναυπηγός.

----------


## CHS

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Παναγιώτη.

Ο λόγος που οι ηλεκτρομηχανές έχουν governor είναι για να αντιμετοπίζουν την ηλεκτρική πέδη που δημιουργεί μια γεννήτρια όταν τραβάμε ενέργεια απο αυτήν. Το governor ανοίγει παραπάνω πετρέλαια στην ηλεκτομηχανή για να διατηρίσει σταθερές τις στροφές λειτουργίας και συνεπώς τις περιόδους του ρέυματος που μας παρέχει.

Φυσικά αυτό μπορείς να το δείς μόνο στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει flow meter και βάλεις σε λειτουργία κάποιο ενεργειοβόρο μηχάνημα πχ. ένα κρένι ή μια μεγάλη ballast αντλια.

Εξ'αιτίας των παραπάνω, βλέπεις και στις περιγραφές των εμπορικών πλοίων προς ναύλωση,π.χ. κατανάλωση DO 1,5Τοns στο λιμάνι αν το πλοίο δεν χρησιμοποιεί τα κρένια του και 2,3 - 2,5 Tons αν φορτοεκφορτώνει με ιδία μέσα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## viramola

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Παναγιώτη.
> 
> Ο λόγος που οι ηλεκτρομηχανές έχουν governor είναι για να αντιμετοπίζουν την ηλεκτρική πέδη που δημιουργεί μια γεννήτρια όταν τραβάμε ενέργεια απο αυτήν. Το governor ανοίγει παραπάνω πετρέλαια στην ηλεκτομηχανή για να διατηρίσει σταθερές τις στροφές λειτουργίας και συνεπώς τις περιόδους του ρέυματος που μας παρέχει.
> 
> Φυσικά αυτό μπορείς να το δείς μόνο στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει flow meter και βάλεις σε λειτουργία κάποιο ενεργειοβόρο μηχάνημα πχ. ένα κρένι ή μια μεγάλη ballast αντλια.
> 
> Εξ'αιτίας των παραπάνω, βλέπεις και στις περιγραφές των εμπορικών πλοίων προς ναύλωση,π.χ. κατανάλωση DO 1,5Τοns στο λιμάνι αν το πλοίο δεν χρησιμοποιεί τα κρένια του και 2,3 - 2,5 Tons αν φορτοεκφορτώνει με ιδία μέσα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Το λοιπον ........

το τι κανει το governor λιγο πολυ το ξερουν και αυτοι που δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολογοι η μηχανικοι. Το θεμα ειμαι αλλου, το γνωριζουμε το θεμα η απλα λεει ο καθενας λεει οτι να'ναι!!!??? Εχει να πει κανεις κατι καλο η να φυγω!?

----------


## gexps

Αγαπητε mola vira  οπως βλεπεις καποιοι καταθετουν αποψεις που ειναι σεβαστες και εχουν την διαθεση να τισ καταθεσουν!!!Αφησε λοιπον αυτο το στυλακι του ΞΕΡΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ που σε διακρινει και αν και ΕΣΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΕΘΕΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ.ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ!!!!  ΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!!! Αν εχεις να πεις κατι πεστο αλλιως αλλαξε topic

gmdss

----------


## CHS

> Το λοιπον ........
> 
> το τι κανει το governor λιγο πολυ το ξερουν και αυτοι που δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολογοι η μηχανικοι. Το θεμα ειμαι αλλου, το γνωριζουμε το θεμα η απλα λεει ο καθενας λεει οτι να'ναι!!!??? Εχει να πει κανεις κατι καλο η να φυγω!?


Παραπομπή στην υπογραφή μου...

----------


## Giorgos_D

> φιλε giorgo d
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι καποια φωτα παραπανω και ενα συστημα εξαερισμου να παιζει ρολο στην τοποθετηση μιας γεννητριας επιπλεον.
> 
> .....
> 
> σε αυτο μπορει να μας δωσει και πιο καλη απαντηση ενας μηχανικος.


Αγαπητέ fcuk παρατήρησε οταν εισαι σε ποστάλι λίγο πριν φτάσει στο λιμάνι, όπου ανοίγουν τους εξαερισμούς του γκαράζ, πώς σβήνουν στιγμιαια τα φώτα, ώστε να κατανοήσεις το μέγεθος του ρεύματος που απαιτείται για να κινήσουν τα μοτέρ του εξαερισμού. Και για αυτό συνήθως εν πλω στα πλοία δουλεύουν λιγότερες γεννήτριες απ'ότι στο λιμάνι.

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να πω πως δεν είναι ανάγκη να δηλώσουμε το τι είμαστε και αν έχουμε επαγγελματική σχέση με τα πλοία. Και απ'όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη οι οποίοι είναι ναυπηγοί, μηχανολόγοι, μηχανικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι και δεν το αναφέρουν. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το λοιπον ........
> 
> το τι κανει το governor λιγο πολυ το ξερουν και αυτοι που δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολογοι η μηχανικοι. Το θεμα ειμαι αλλου, το γνωριζουμε το θεμα η απλα λεει ο καθενας λεει οτι να'ναι!!!??? Εχει να πει κανεις κατι καλο η να φυγω!?


¶ντε για να ικανοποιήσουμε τον φίλο τον Tυραμολα , που ξέρει και το governor .
Για μένα τον άσχετο σίγουρα ο λόγος δεν είναι η οικονομία διότι . 
Α) Τα φωτιστικά των γκαράζ είναι φθορίου και η κατανάλωση τους είναι μικρή . Ένα διπλό στεγανό φωτιστικό φθορίου είναι 36W X 2 λάμπες = 72 W X 200 φωτιστικά ,που δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση τόσα = 14,4 KW 
Β) ακόμη και σε ένα γκαράζ που έχει κάποιον φωτισμό από τα ανοίγματα στα πλάγια θα υπάρχουν σημεία που θέλουν φωτισμό . Όποτε να βάλουμε τα μισά ,μένουν 7,2 KW φορτίο, δηλαδή όσο μια καλή και μεγάλη ηλεκτρική κουζίνα σπιτιού .
Οπότε από εδώ δεν βλέπουμε προκοπή φίλε Τυραμολα . 
Παμε στον εξαερισμό :
Α) ένας εξαεριστήρας ( δεν ξέρω διότι δεν έχω κάνει με αυτά τα βαπόρια ) υπολογίζω να είναι 12 KW σε ΥΔ , να πούμε ότι θέλουμε 4 τεμάχια ? 4 Χ 12 = 48 KW 
B) Ο εξαερισμός στο full δουλεύει μόνο στο φόρτωμα και στο ξεφόρτωμα του πλοίου και για εν πλω να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο κάνα μικρό ίσα-ίσα για αναθυμιάσεις Ζωγιανων. 
Γ) Ένα βαπόρι τέτοιο να έχει καταναλώσεις γύρο 2,500 KW τρεις ηλεκτρομηχανές των 850 KW αν έχει και προπελακι Bow Thruster 

Και εδώ βοήθα Τυραμολα !Είναι θέμα οικονομίας η δεν είναι ?μιας και ξέρεις και το governor !Και σε παρακαλώ μην φυγής . 


Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα .

----------


## fcuk

giorgo d

Οταν εκανα την υποθεση μου ζητησα την γνωμη καποιου που γνωριζει γιατι δεν ειμουν σιγουρος για το συγκεκριμενο απλα το ανεφερα σαν σκεψη.

Αυτο που λες το γνωριζω απλα δεν φανταζομαι οτι γινεται μονο γι'αυτο

----------


## fcuk

Νομιζω οτι ο μαστορας μας καλυψε Γιωργο :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το βασικό ειναι οτι εδω δεν ειμαστε πανεπιστημονες, απλά καταθέτουμε απόψεις με βάση τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώεις του ο καθένας.

Μαστροκώστα καλά έκανες και έβαλες πραγματικά στοιχεία. Θα ψάξω να βρω τι μοτερ έχουν οι εξαερισμοί αντίστοιχων πλοίων για να δούμε αν τελικά "καταρρίπτεται ο μύθος" που λέει και μια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή.  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...Αν οικονομοτεχνικά γίνεται σημαντική οικονομία με λιγότερα φώτα ή εξαερισμούς ας το απαντήσει κάποιος ναυπηγός.


 ...ή ο mastrokostas :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ας δεχτουμε πως τα ανοιγματα εγιναν για οικονομια 
σε 300 λαμπες που δεν πιστευω οτι δεν θα τοποθετηθουν φωτιστικα.
Αν και με ενδιαφερει να γινει γνωστος ο λογος αυτος εχω την εντυπωση πως εχει να κανει με τις πλοες και ποτε θα το σταματανε τα απαγορευτηκα.
Μπορουμε ομως να μαθουμε πως σε αυτη την ιδιαιτεροτητα εμπλεκεται η συνθεση?

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πλοία που εκτελούν ακτοπλοϊα δακρίνονται σε κλάσεις. Ανάλογα με τις πλόες τους, την κατασκευή και τα σωστικά τους. Στο ΑΡΗΤΗ πιθανόν για οικονομία πληρώματος, σωστικών και κατασκευαστικών λεπτομεριών ΠΙΘΑΝΟΛΟΓΩ ότι το έχουν κλάση πορθμίου με μελοντική του μετασκευή (αν πάνε καλά τα πράγματα). Έτσι ένα πορθμιο έχει και μικρότερη σύνθεση, και λιγότερα σωστικά (δείτε ότι δέν έχει Fast Rescue Boat και Σωσ. Λέμβους) και λιγότερα τηλεπικοινωνιακά (αρα ποιό φτηνό!).

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα .[/quote]
Δηλαδη φιλε καναμε το πλοιο γεματο τρυπες επειδη οι ηλεκτρομηχανες των 4 x 850 Kw θα δουλεψουν οριακα για να ανταπεξελθουν στα μοτερ των FANS και θα καψουν παραπανω.
Δυσκολα....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δηλαδη φιλε καναμε το πλοιο γεματο τρυπες επειδη οι ηλεκτρομηχανες των 4 x 850 Kw θα δουλεψουν οριακα για να ανταπεξελθουν στα μοτερ των FANS και θα καψουν παραπανω.
> Δυσκολα....


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις !

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο παραμένει στο ΝΜ Δραπετσώνας αλλα με αρκτετό κόσμο να εργάζετε εκει. Νομίζω πώς δέν θα αργήσει να μας αφήσει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τις δύο τελευταίες ημέρες η Αρήτη κάνει συνεχή δοκιμαστικά στον Αργοσαρωνικό.
Αυτή την στιγμή το ΑIS την δείχνει νότια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το AIS Greece δείχνει το πλοίο να έχει περάσει τον Ισθμό και να βρισκεται πλέον στον Κορινθιακό με δυτική πορεία.

Λέτε να ανηφορίζει για Ηγουμενίτσα ??? Aν όντως είναι έτσι και δεν πρόκειται για κανένα πιό μακρινό δοκιμαστικό, να του ευχηθούμε ''καλά ταξίδια'' και ''καλές θάλασσες'' στους ναυτικούς του !!!

AIS_4.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Λέτε να ανηφορίζει για Ηγουμενίτσα ???


Το μονο σιγουρο, σιγα μην πληρωνε και καναλιατικα (Κορινθος) για να κανει trials... Καλοταξιδο λοιπον.

----------


## gioannis13

> Το μονο σιγουρο, σιγα μην πληρωνε και καναλιατικα (Κορινθος) για να κανει trials... Καλοταξιδο λοιπον.


:wink: KΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το μονο σιγουρο, σιγα μην πληρωνε και καναλιατικα (Κορινθος) για να κανει trials... Καλοταξιδο λοιπον.


Φίλε μου ναυτικέ έχεις δίκιο (όπως πάντα άλλωστε :wink :Smile: , την πάτησα μεγαλοπρεπώς !!!

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε μου ναυτικέ έχεις δίκιο (όπως πάντα άλλωστε :wink


Σιγα, κανεις δεν ειναι ''ασφαλτος'' οπως λεει και η φιλη μας η Αντζελα!!

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 862.jpg

στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας στις 17/2/2008

----------


## mwm 1969

> Απο τις Φωτογραφιες πανω στη Κλινη βλεπω μια ομορφη γαστρα και γενικοτερα ενα Αρμονικο, Ομορφο σκαφος.
> Μακαρι να γνωριζα το λογο υπαρξης αυτων των ανοιγματων 
> στο Hull.


τα ανοιματα αυτα αφορουν τη νηολογηση του πλοιου
ως *Ανοιχτου Τυπου*

----------


## CORFU

Διαφορεs ποζεs του ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΑΡΗΤΗ στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs


ariti.jpg

ariti 2.jpg

ariti 3.jpg

----------


## TOM

ΔΥΣΤΙΧΩΣ ,  ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ 
ΤΟ ΑΡΗΤΗ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ

----------


## Apostolos

Μην αγχώνεσε... Αλλο θα φτιάξουν! Το φτιάχνουμε 10 το πουλάμε 15 και με 11 φτιάχνουμε ενα καλύτερο (τα 4 στην τσέπη)  :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστότατος ο Apostolos... :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΔΥΣΤΙΧΩΣ , ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ 
> ΤΟ ΑΡΗΤΗ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ


Δεν ''λέγεται'' απλώς, είναι γεγονός η πώληση του πλοίου, και στο *αυριανό Σ.Α.Σ.* ένα από τα θεμάτα προς συζήτηση είναι η αποδρομολόγηση του 
από την γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας - Παξών.

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο *ΤΟΜ* που πρώτος μας έδωσε την πληροφορία.  :Smile:

----------


## TOM

ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΟΑ ΤΟΥ,ΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11:30.

----------


## CORFU

Το νεο ονομα του πλοιου ειναι KORKULA και η εταιρεια λεγεται Jadrolinija

----------


## CORFU

Τελευταιοs αποπλουs κενο φορτιου του Αρητη απο την Ηγουμενιτσα με πολλα σφυριγματα και συγκινηση,και τελευταια συναντηση στο διαυλο με το Αγ.Θεοδωρα

ariti 1.jpg
ariti 2.jpg
ariti 3.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μπραβο φιλε, ωραιες οι φωτο σου :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα όμορφο σκαρί που με θλίψη το αποχαιρετούμε, αν και γρήγορα μας άφησε... Ελπίζουμε ο αντικασταστάτης να μας κάνει να το αγαπήσουμε περισσότερο.
Ευχαριστούμε φιλε Corfu

----------


## sea_serenade

Λυπάμαι που δεν πρόλαβα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του. Πραγματικά όμορφο σκαρί που στόλιζε με την παρουσία του τόσο το δικό μας λιμάνι όσο και της Κέρκυρας και των Παξών. Καλοτάξιδο να 'ναι στα νέα του καθήκοντα.

----------


## JASON12345

Αντίο και καλή τύχη λοιπόν!:cry:

----------


## CORFU

Το Αρητη με το καινουργιο ονομα απο σημερα γραμμενο στα πλαινα.Αν προλαβω φωτο αυριο

----------


## kalypso

θα περιμένουμε φιλε CORFU

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι  η εταιρεία που μας πήρε το ¶νω Χώρα μας παίρνει και το Αρητή (συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος). Ξέρει να διαλέγει βαπόρια. Φαίνεται ότι το ¶νω Χώρα μας έβγαλε άσπροπρόσωπους στην Κροατία και μας εμπιστεύτηκαν ξανά.

----------


## CORFU

Εδω καποιεs φωτο απο το ΑΡΗΤΗ στην καινουργια του γραμμη,και με καποιεs εμφανηs αλλαγεs.

korcula_2007_1.jpg

korcula_2007_3.jpg

korcula_2007_4.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραίο είναι του πάνε τα άσπρα..... να τα βλέπουνε οι δικοί μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτο το θυμαστε; Αφηνει το λιμανι του σπλιτ που εκανε παρεα και στο Ancona...

----------


## leonidas

Εχει καμια σχεση με το Θασσος VIII ?

----------


## CORFU

Kαμια. Απλωs καποια χαρακτηριστικα ειναι ιδια.

----------


## leonidas

Α γιατι μοιαζουν παρα πολυ!:shock:

----------


## rusty

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι  η εταιρεία που μας πήρε το ¶νω Χώρα μας παίρνει και το Αρητή (συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος). Ξέρει να διαλέγει βαπόρια. Φαίνεται ότι το ¶νω Χώρα μας έβγαλε άσπροπρόσωπους στην Κροατία και μας εμπιστεύτηκαν ξανά.


Εχουν και τα δυο πολυ καλη ποιοτητα κατασκευης, καθως και πολυ αξιοπιστο εξοπλισμο.Προσωπικα σταναχωρηθηκα πολυ που δυο απο τα "παιδια" μας εφυγαν σε ξενα χερια.Ειδικα οταν ειδα τους Κροατες να σβηνουν τη σημαια μας που ηταν βαμμενη στο Ανω Χωρα, μου ηρθε πολυ ασχημα.Βλεπετε γνωριζω αυτα τα πλοια from scratch καθως εχουν ναυπηγηθει απο τα χερια μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το forum. Επειδή παρακολούθησα όλη την κατασκευή και υπάρχουν περίπου 1200 φωτο, ορίστε μερικές για να μην το ξεχνάμαι. 3 Ελληνικά πλοία που αγόρασε η εταιρεία Jadrolinija,κατασκευάστηκαν στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα. Το ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου. Το ¶νω Χώρα, το Γλυκοφιλούσα και το Αρήτη.

ΑΡΗΤΗ 276.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 278.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 279.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 280.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 282.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αρήτη είχε Ν.Π 11417 με μήκος 101,40 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,30 μέτρα και βύθισμα 3,30 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα στα 2 garage ήταν 178 Ι.Χ και είχε πρωτόκολο για 700 επιβάτες. Η πρόωση του γινόταν με μηχανές WARTSILA typ. SW280 συνολικής ισχύος 7.200 BHP, με προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος. Ηταχύτητα του 18 μίλια

ΑΡΗΤΗ 366.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 367.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 368.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 370.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 371.jpg

----------


## bikas

τελικα παντελη φημες περι ναυπηγησης αλλου ισχυουν?εχει κατι κατα νου ο SL??

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα δείξει η πορεία.....

----------


## bikas

αφηνεις ανοιχτο ενδεχομενο δηλαδη....

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το θυμηθούμε, όταν έσκιζε περίφανο τα Ελληνικά νερά (αχχχχχχ να ξερε πόσο μου λείπει :Wink:  Χαρισμένο σε CORFU, rocinante & σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν, τον λίγο καιρό μου έμεινε κοντά μας. :Sad:  :Sad:  

ΑΡΗΤΗ 01.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 08.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 11.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 17.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 29.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Να το θυμηθούμε, όταν έσκιζε περίφανο τα Ελληνικά νερά (αχχχχχχ να ξερε πόσο μου λείπει Χαρισμένο σε CORFU, rocinante & σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν, τον λίγο καιρό μου έμεινε κοντά μας. 
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 01.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 08.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 11.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 17.jpg
> ...


 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή....!!! Υπέροχες....!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφες Παντελή!!! Θαυμάστε πλοίο και φύση, η απόλυτη αρμονία ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό χαζεύω κι εγώ τόση ώρα... Η αγάπη μου στο είδος του... Πολύ ανάλαφρες γραμμές και γαλήνια χρώματα ! Τα καλά πράγματα δεν είναι για πολύ...

----------


## Stylianos

Πολύ ωραίες photos!,πολυ κρίμα που εφυγε...Ειναι αδερφό/ξάδερφο του ''Φέδρα'' της Nova Ferries?

----------


## pantelis2009

ναι είναι αδελφο-ξαδελφα με το Φαίδρα, φίλε stylianos

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια ιδέα του στόλου της Κροάτικης εταιρείας που μας αγόρασε το σκαρί, την οποία παραθέτω εδώ καθ' ότι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχει θέμα η εταιρεία. Πάντως, χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ σοβινιστής και καθαρά αντικειμενικά κρίνω ότι τα δικά μας πλοία είναι τα ομορφότερα... Τώρα το αφήνω στην κρίση σας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Thanasis89, η εταιρεία θέλησε να ανανεώση το στόλο της και αγόρασε 3 Ελληνικά πλοία, σε μία χρονιά. Πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα ξανακτυπήσει, γιατί τα περισσότερα πλοία της είναι παλαιά. Και μία φωτο όταν πήγε Κροατία και το βγάλανε δεξαμενή, για να προσθέσουν εστιατόριο, λόγο απόστασης διαδρομής που θα έκανε και να βγάλουν το όνομα. Χαρισμένη στο φίλο Μάκη ( που μου έδωσε τη φωτο), CORFU, Thanasis89, Appia_1978 & ιθάκη 

ΑΡΗΤΗ - KORCULA 01.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι φωτογραφία κι αυτή Παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Να είσαι καλά ! Μακάρι να ξαναχτυπήσει ή τουλάχιστον να παραγγείλει ένα πλοίο σε ελληνικά ναυπηγεία.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή!
Θανάση, θα προτιμούσα να παράγγελνε νέο στην Ελλάδα παρά να μας κλέψει ξανά ένα  :Wink: 

Το πλοίο εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Lastovo - Split. Διάρκεια σχεδόν 5 ώρες με πολύ ξάνοιγμα στην ανοιχτή Αδριατική  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Appia_1978 το σκαρί αυτό είναι πολύ γεροφτιαγμένο και δεν κωλώνει πουθενά. χαρισμένη στους προαναφερόμενους. 

ΑΡΗΤΗ - KORCULA 02.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή τι θα έλεγες για ένα αφιερωματάκι ;  :Wink: 
Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Aφιερωματάκι ζήτησες φίλε θανάση; για το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο!!!! το έχεις αμέσως, με φωτο που λίγοι έχουν :Wink:  
*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ  «ΑΡΗΤΗ»  * 
*Η ΠΡΩΤΗ  ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ  2007* 
*ΑΡΗΤΗ:* Βασίλισσα των Φαιάκων. Σύμφωνα με τον Όμηρο, πρότυπο ευγενούς γυναίκας, σεβαστή από το λαό της και προσωποποίηση της φιλοξενίας. Προσέφερε στον Οδυσσέα τα μέσα για να επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα του την Ιθάκη, αφού προηγουμένως η ίδια και ο σύζυγος της βασιλιάς Αλκίνοος τον δέχτηκαν στο παλάτι τους με τιμές. 
  Η κατασκευή του πανέμορφου αυτού σκάφους που βλέπετε στις φωτο ξεκίνησε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2005 και η καθέλκυση του από τη ναυπηγική κλίνη έγινε την Τετάρτη 30/05/2007 παρουσία πολλών φίλων και συγγενών. Την σαμπάνια έσπασε ο αρχιμηχανικός Μάκης Κουλκουνιώτης, υπεύθυνος από την εταιρεία γι’ αυτό το υπέροχο σκαρί.   
  Η τεράστια αυτή κατασκευή για τα δεδομένα του Περάματος έγινε εξολοκλήρου στο  ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου, δίνοντας δουλειά σε πολλές ειδικότητες της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης. Ναυπηγός του είναι ο κ. Κώστας Περδικάρης, τα μηχανουργικά ανέλαβε ο κ. Τουρλουμούσης Πολυχρόνης, της σωληνώσεις το συνεργείο της Π. Κοκκίνης Ε.Π.Ε και η εταιρεία DECON A.E. ανέλαβε τα σαλόνια, τα bar, της καμπίνες και όλο το decor του πλοίου. 
Όλοι συνεργάστηκαν άψογα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι ορατά. 
  Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΗΤΗ»* είναι εξοπλισμένο με τα πιο σύγχρονα σωστικά μέσα, για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών και του πληρώματος. Επίσης, όλοι οι χώροι του πλοίου είναι εξοπλισμένοι με τα τελειότερα συστήματα πυρανίχνευσης και πυρόσβεσης. Το   πλοίο είναι εργονομικά σχεδιασμένο για να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες.       
  Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΗΤΗ»* με Ν.Π. 11417  έχει μήκος 101,40 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,30 μέτρα και το βύθισμα του  είναι 3,30 μέτρα. 
Η ολική χωρητικότητα του και στα δύο garage που διαθέτει θα είναι 178 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα τα οποία θα κατανέμονται ως εξής: α) στο κυρίως γκαράζ (main deck)  παίρνει 138 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα και το ύψος του garage είναι 4,80 μέτρα για να φορτώνει φορτηγά και γενικώς οχήματα με μεγάλο όγκο, β) το υπόγειο garage (lower deck) με το ύψος του garage να είναι 3,00 μέτρα έχει χωρητικότητα 40 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα. Προοπτική δε της εταιρείας ήταν να κατασκευάσει 2 ράμπες εκατέρωθεν του πλοίου στο κυρίως γκαράζ που θα παίρνουν από 20 Ι.Χ εκάστη, με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάσει την χωρητικότητα σε 218 Ι.Χ.  Επίσης θα παίρνει 700 επιβάτες. 
  Για να ανέβετε στα σαλόνια υπάρχουν 4 κλιμακοστάσια, ένα σε κάθε γωνία του garage και αποτελούνται από δύο κυλιόμενες  σε συνδυασμό με δύο σταθερές, φαρδιές σκάλες. 
Μπαίνοντας στα σαλόνια, τα οποία είναι πλήρως κλιματιζόμενα και με μεγάλα παράθυρα θα βρείτε περιμετρικά και στο κέντρο πολλούς καναπέδες, αναπαυτικές πολυθρόνες και πρίμα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Σε όλα τα σαλόνια, ανάμεσα στους μοντέρνους πίνακες, υπάρχουν μεγάλες plasma τηλεοράσεις όπου μετά την επίδειξη των σωστικών μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε ψυχαγωγικά προγράμματα. 
Στα εξωτερικά deck του πλοίου υπάρχουν άνετα σκιαζόμενα καθίσματα και εξωτερικό Bar για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών.
  Το νεότευκτο πλοίο, τα χαρούμενα χρώματα των σαλονιών, η καθαριότητα, η εξυπηρέτηση και η καλοσύνη του πληρώματος, θα κάνουν το ταξίδι σας μία ευχάριστη και αξέχαστη εμπειρία. 
Η πρόωση του *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΗΤΗ»* γίνεται με μηχανές της εταιρείας WARTSILA, ο τύπος των μηχανών  είναι SW 280,  η συνολική ισχύς των μηχανών είναι 7200 BHP και οι προπέλες του είναι μεταβλητού βήματος. Η ταχύτητα του στα δοκιμαστικά ήταν 18 μίλια. 
*Το πλήρωμα που ήταν και η ψυχή του* Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΗΤΗ» *αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι: Πλοίαρχος ο Γιώργος Παναγιάρης, Α΄ Μηχανικός ο Χρήστος Γαστεράτος, Γ΄ Μηχανικοί Νίκος Κούρκουλος και Κουλκουνιώτης Ιωάννης, Ναύκληρος Σωκράτης Δέλλας, Ναύτες Μιχαήλ Καπουράνης, Δήμος Αποστολακης και Κων/νος Λιόντος, Ναυτόπαις Δημήτρης Σκεύης και Θαλαμηπόλος Χαράλαμπος Σαπέλας. Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια* 
Φωτο 760. η ημέρα της καθέλκυσης, 
Φωτο765. η σαμπάνια σπάει απο τον Αρχιμηχανικό της εταιρείας Γεράσιμο Κουλκουνιώτη, 
Φωτο 1061. Το control room Στο μηχανοστάσιο, 
Φωτο 1062. Οι μηχανές του απίθανου ΑΡΗΤΗ (για μένα πάντα έτσι θα λέγετε), 
Φωτο 1115. Η πανέμορφη γέφυρα του και ο καπετάνιος του Γιώργος Παναγιάρης, τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 στο πρώτο του ταξίδι απο Πέραμα στην Κέρκυρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Thanasis89, Appia_1978, ιθακη και όλους όσους το αγάπησαν 

ΑΡΗΤΗ 760.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 765.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1061.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1062.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1115.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Παντελή, για το καταπληκτικό αφιέρωμα και τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 

Θυμάμαι που όταν πρωτοδιάβασα για το πλοίο, έβαλα αμέσως σκοπό να ταξιδέψω μαζί του το επόμενο φθινόπωρο. Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν το πρόλαβα ...

Παντελή, έχεις μήπως και καμιά φωτογραφία από τους χώρους επιβατών;  :Wink: 

Τουλάχιστον, έχουμε ακόμα το Φαίδρα, που είναι κάτα κάποιον τρόπο ξαδέρφια μεταξύ τους, κοντά μας! Ελπίζω να ξαναδούμε σύντομα τέτοιες ναυπηγήσεις στη χώρα μας, αν και οι καιροί είναι πολύ δύσκολοι πια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Appia_1978, χώρους επιβατών ζήτησες; Μόνο αυτές υπάρχουν και είναι νυχτερινές, απο το ταξίδι στη Κέρκυρα. Φτάσαμε μεσημέρι 23/12/2007 και την επομένη το πρωΐ έφυγα για να κάνω Χριστούγεννα με τους δικούς μου.Περίμενα ότι θα ξαναταξίδευα, αλλά......
Χαρισμένες σε Αriti, CORFU, Appia_1978 *(Χρόνια Πολλά),* Thanasis89 & ιθακη :Wink:  

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1088.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1089.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1090.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1091.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1092.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου,

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, τόσο για τις φωτογραφίες όσο και για τις ευχές!
Όμορφο πλοίο, μέσα και έξω. Κρίμα που δεν έμεινε ...




> Φίλε Appia_1978, χώρους επιβατών ζήτησες; Μόνο αυτές υπάρχουν και είναι νυχτερινές, απο το ταξίδι στη Κέρκυρα. Φτάσαμε μεσημέρι 23/12/2007 και την επομένη το πρωΐ έφυγα για να κάνω Χριστούγεννα με τους δικούς μου.Περίμενα ότι θα ξαναταξίδευα, αλλά......
> Χαρισμένες σε Αriti, CORFU, Appia_1978 *(Χρόνια Πολλά),* Thanasis89 & ιθακη 
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 1088.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 1089.jpg
> 
> ΑΡΗΤΗ 1090.jpg
> 
> ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και για όλο το αφιέρωμα... Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μάρκο... Υπερόχο πλοίο, κρίμα που δεν έμεινε ! Πρώτα ο Θεός να είμαστε καλά εύχομαι να ναυπηγηθούν κι άλλα...  :Wink: 

Μπράβο Παντελή !

----------


## ariti

P3100804.jpg

P3100807.jpg

P3150865.jpg

P3150869.jpg

PC230018.jpg

----------


## ariti

P3150887.jpg

P3150888.jpg

P3150889.jpg

P3150890.jpg

P3150891.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ τη μας έκανε πρωΐ-πρωΐ ρε φίλε Γιώργο. Εσύ το δούλεψες απο μέσα, αλλά εγώ ήμουν ο πρώτος βατσιμάνης του :Wink:  :Surprised: . 

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1185.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1186.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1187.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1188.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1190.jpg
Η πρώτη του άφιξη στην Κέρκυρα, χαρισμένες στο Cpt ariti (Γιώργο) και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 
Κρίμα που έφυγε τόσο σύντομα από κοντά μας ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν είχαμε καμία αμφιβολία για το ότι είναι υπέροχο ! Παιδιά μπράβο σας ! Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ... Είναι όλες πολύ καλές...

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μερικές ακόμη ( γιατί με αυτό το πλοίο θα μπορούσα να ανεβάζω φωτο για μέρες). Νο.1057.το κατάμπαρο, Νο. 1058 οι κυλιώμενες σκάλες, Νο.1062 η μία μηχανή του, Νο.1114. η θέα κάτω απο τη γέφυρα και Νο.1116 η θέα απο τη γέφυρα πρός την πρύμη. Χαρισμένες σε ariti, Appia_1978, Thanasis89 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1057.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1058.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1062.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1114.jpg

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1116.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να πει κανεις γι αυτο το πλοίο... Όμορφο, γρήγορα, οικονομικο, διακριτικά πολυτελές με αρκετή τεχνολογία, καταπληκτικό γκαράζ (το γκαραζακι 3,15 ύψος!)... Μακάρι να βλέπαμε μια δουλεία των ίδιων κατασκευαστών σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο για τις αναγκες του Αιγαίου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνολικά φίλε Apostolos 178 Ι.Χ.  138 στο επάνω γκαράζ + 40 στο lower deck!!!!! και όλα αυτά σε 101,4 μέτρα μήκος και 17,3 πλάτος. 
Η αξιοποίηση των χώρων στο έπακρο. Εύχομαι να υπάρξη κάτι αντίστοιχο για Κυκλάδες :Wink: :roll:

----------


## CORFU

για να σε ανεβασω λιγο φιλε μια φωτο απο το τελευταιο αποπλου του πλοιου απο την Κερκυρα :Sad: ......:grin:

----------


## CORFU

πρεπει να βαλω και την φωτο Γεραματαααααααααααααααααα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
untitled.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η τελευταία φωτο που το τράβηξα εγώ  :Sad: στις 24/12/2007 όταν το έφερα επάνω και έφυγα με τον Παντοκράτωρα. Πίστευα ότι θα το ξαναταξίδευα. Χαρισμένη σε σένα, τον ariti και όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου αυτού πλοίου. :Wink:  (κοίτα το Νο της φωτο)!!!!!!


ΑΡΗΤΗ 1194.jpg

----------


## konigi

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι έξω απο το HVAR της Κροατίας.
Για τον Παντελή.

DSC01127.JPGDSC01130.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε konigi αν και μ' έσφαξες. ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ:roll: :Surprised: .
Και αυτή όταν κατασκευαζόταν στου Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα για σένα, ariti, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


ΑΡΗΤΗ 369.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά αγάπη που δεν ξεχνιέτε.
Ο κύκλος στροφής του Αρήτη σε σχέδιο και πως φαινόταν μέσα απο τη γέφυρα τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007, στα δοκιμαστικά.

ΑΡΗΤΗ 1105.jpgΑΡΗΤΗ 1118.jpgΑΡΗΤΗ 1119.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας εχεις τρελανει, εχεις  τα παντα για οτι εχει πεσει στα ελληνικα νερα, ωραιο το ΑΡΗΤΗ

----------


## Apostolos

305 μέτρα κύκλος στροφής; Σαν μεγάλος δεν ειναι για ένα τόσο μικρό καραβάκι με 2πλά τιμόνια;

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν ξέρω. Αν το δει ο καπετάνιος του, ας μας απαντήσει.

----------


## Marioukos

Καραβαρα...! Πολυ λιγο στην Ηγουμενιτσα για Κερκυρα !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Καραβαρα...! Πολυ λιγο στην Ηγουμενιτσα για Κερκυρα !


Περίπου 3 μήνες έκατσε στη γραμμή. :Apologetic: 
Ας δούμε το Αρήτη στις 28/06/2007 όταν πήγε στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά για να τοποθετηθούν τα πηδάλια και το 4ο πτερύγιο απο τις προπέλες.
Δεν είχαν τοποθετηθεί γιατί υπήρχε περίπτωση να βρούν την ώρα της καθέλκυσης. Για όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου πλοίου.

ΑΡΗΤΗ 876.jpgΑΡΗΤΗ 877.jpgΑΡΗΤΗ 883.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να πεις για ένα πλοίο κόσμημα, που έφυγε πολύ νωρίς από τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.
Πάντως οι Κροάτες δεν μας αφήνουν παραπονεμένους, μας έδειξαν όλο το πλοίο εκτός από γέφυρα και μηχανοστάσιο.
Εκεί δεν μπαίνει όποιος ....και όποιος. :Fat: 
Για όλους τους φίλους του και τον Cpt. Γιώργο Παναγιάρη που ήταν ο καπετάνιος του.
ΑΡΗΤΗ  for ever

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Ωραιοτάτη φωτό του καραβακίου_, στην Κέρκυρα τον _Ιανουάριο 2008_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο αυτές τις ημέρες βρίσκεται _σε ναυπηγείο της Κροατίας_ για εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------

